# Newbie In A Used 28rls



## purdyfish (Apr 11, 2006)

Newbie here. Love all the information on this site. Looks as if you have all run into one issue or another so all I have to do is read this site for the next 6 weeks and I will know hao to handle it all. Really looking forward to hitting the roads this summer


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

purdyfish,

action Well come to the site and Congratulations on your 28RLS Outback. sunny Any questions you might have can probably be answered on this forum.







All you need do is ask them.







Good luck, post often and Happy Camping.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

purdyfish,

Glad you found us. Keep in touch. Congrats on the Outback.









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome purdyfish to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RLS glad you found us
Post often and don't forget to check out the Rallies thread

Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, purdyfish, to Outbackers. We have the '04 28 RLS and love it. We only had a few minor issues under warranty and all has been great since then. action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

A lot of us have the 28FRLS. Just shoot a question and it will be answered....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hey there, Purdyfish - welcome to the tribe!!!

But - 6 weeks!!!??? You're a speed reader the, eh?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will enjoy it and you trailer.


----------

